# GrandinRoad - Halloween Decor/Props



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Just stumbled upon this site, they have some amazing stuff but the prices are a tad bit too high, IMO.

http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp?itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=2515&path=1,2,474,2515


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

I agree, but they've got great pics for ideas. Who needs to buy when we can make.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Definitely some great things, but out of my price range.

And FYI-- I think I saw those haunted pirate skulls at AC Moore. I wanna say they were $10.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nicely photographed products but the Witch for $229 looks to be nothing more than the Gemmy that Walmart was selling for $139.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the new site, I have not seen it before. I think you are right on some of those prices.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, they do some great photography, kind of like Martha Stewart's magazine does. If only my house had old wooden walls and torn molding...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I liked the ideas also but I can make a scarecrow like they had for tens of dollars instead of $99.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*H.House for $ 499 ?????*

Holy cow......my H.H. that I got last year at Sam's Club for $199 is going for $ 499 there, now I feel like I stole it........lol.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree, you did steal it! LOL


----------

